# Atwood Hydro Flame Furnace runs ALL the time



## JeffBert (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, I just started having a problem with my Atwood Hydro Flame Furnace (8500-IV).  The furnace runs all the time no matter what setting I have the Thermostat at.  Also, I tried disconnecting all the wires on the Thermostat and it still runs... Blower and Burner going full blast.

Can anyone point me what to T-shoot first?  Bad Thermostat?  Bad Relay?  ???


----------

